# REGARDING HUNTING FOR NEW REMEDY,YESTERDAY'S POST



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Just read post and replys regarding "Always looking for new remedy".The post that i submitted had symptoms simular to those people and am wondering why i did not get a reply,it could be helpful to me at the moment,or have i missed something here.Brona.


----------

